# International flights with a stroller



## bellesgirl (Jun 29, 2012)

My daughter will be visiting from London with our new granddaughter.  She is flying on Delta and knows she can take the stroller to the gate and gate check it.  But she is under the impression, on the return flight to London, that she will not get the stroller back until baggage claim.  This is a concern since she will be traveling alone.  Does anyone know if this is the case?


----------



## antjmar (Jun 29, 2012)

bellesgirl said:


> My daughter will be visiting from London with our new granddaughter.  She is flying on Delta and knows she can take the stroller to the gate and gate check it.  But she is under the impression, on the return flight to London, that she will not get the stroller back until baggage claim.  This is a concern since she will be traveling alone.  Does anyone know if this is the case?


cant answer your question but FYI I was told that airline carriers are not responsible  for damage to strollers. Jetblue damaged our brand new stroller. If I had known I would have taken an old one on the trip...


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't know about the stroller either, but she could request electric cart aid.  The best information would, of course, come from Delta itself.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 29, 2012)

My experience has been that strollers, along with wheelchairs, are delivered to the jetway or planeside. What good would it do for either of those to go to the carousel if needed by a passenger? Check with Delta.

Jim


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 29, 2012)

Every time my kids have flown with a stroller, it was gate checked and either on the jet bridge (or plane side if no jet bridge) when they arrived. 

Same thing with my wife's scooter. 

These were all domestic flights so follow the advice and call Delta. I know of no reason why International would be different than Domestic. 

Cheers


----------



## bellesgirl (Jun 29, 2012)

I did call Delta and they told me the stroller would be available at the gate.  However, this article is consistent with what my daughter has heard: "The safety of infant and toddlers arriving at London Heathrow terminal 1 can be put at risk because of a row over Health and Safety regulations. 

Couples and single parents traveling with infant and toddlers arriving at Heathrow Terminal 1 may be forced to have to carry their children without a stroller for up to half a mile. The unthinkable welcome treat relates to a stance on Health and Safety regulation by luggage handler Menzies Aviation."

I don't think she is arriving at Terminal 1, but.. That is why I was wondering if anyone had first hand experience.


----------



## JulieAB (Jun 29, 2012)

This is why I love my baby carrier!  I just wear my daughter.  Consider picking up a cheap stroller at walmart when she gets here or used on craigslist.  The $20 is probably worth not having to worry about the nice stroller being crushed, lost, or not available at the gate.


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 30, 2012)

bellesgirl said:


> My daughter will be visiting from London with our new granddaughter...



If she's an infant a cheap stroller won't work.  And if she's a newborn most baby carriers aren't very practical if you're trying to grab luggage off a conveyer belt with a baby strapped to you.

But here's my favorite:  ergobaby.com


----------



## JulieAB (Jun 30, 2012)

jehb2 said:


> If she's an infant a cheap stroller won't work.  And if she's a newborn most baby carriers aren't very practical if you're trying to grab luggage off a conveyer belt with a baby strapped to you.
> 
> But here's my favorite:  ergobaby.com



A cheap graco off Craigslist or from a second hand store is easily found for a small baby. And I've, personally, had no problem managing all the bags with the baby on me. It was actually easier than trying to push the stroller too.


----------



## brigechols (Jun 30, 2012)

She should call Delta.  I had an experience with SAS on an international flight. While we gate checked the twin stroller when departing the US, we had to check it as baggage for our connecting flight in Oslo. There were no courtesy carts available  so I used a wheelchair to carry the twins to the gate.


----------

